# Huawei honor neu aufsetzen



## blauebanane (24. August 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich besitze seit gut einem Jahr das Huawei honor bzw. U8860. Wurde ausgeliefert mit Android 2.3, 2 Monate später kam das update auf ics. War aber irgendwie sehr unstable und ich hab es gerootet und einen anderen Kernel oder so,ich glaube von der russischen Version, installiert, mit dem es nach Aussagen anderer besser laufen soll. Ging auch ganz gut nur seit ein paar Monaten tritt dieses "nicht genügend Speicherplatz verfügbar" beim installieren von apps auf. Konnte ich aber immer mit leben, nur seit vorgestern kann ich whatsapp nicht mehr nutzen, da die Version zu alt ist. 

Das wollte ich jetzt als Anlass nehmen mal alles neu aufzusetzen. Leider gibt es in den verschiedenen Foren so viele threads, dass es für einen ziemlichen Android Anfänger schwer ist zu filtern, was gut ist und was man getrost lassen kann. 
Ggf. Gibt es ja eine bekannte custom Rom oder ähnliches die man gut nutzen kann. Kennt da jemand was? 
Auch allgemeine Tips wären hilfreich. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Trefoil80 (24. August 2013)

Install Android 4.1.2 CyanogenMod 10 on Huawei U8860 Honor Jelly Bean Custom Firmware [How To] - Tutorial / Guide


----------



## blauebanane (24. August 2013)

danke, das hatte ich auch schon gefunden  wollte aber noch auf eine zweite meinung warten, ich werds mal ausprobieren


----------



## blauebanane (24. August 2013)

Bevor man CM installiert, soll man ja CWM Recovery installiert haben. dies wollte ich nach dieser anleitung machen:
Huawei U8860 Honor - ClockworkMod Recovery installieren [Anleitung]

allerdings komme ich garnicht erst in den beschriebenen fastboot modus mit pinkem bildschirm.
da ich eine andere firmware draufhabe und außerdem die app "superuser" nehme ich ja mal an dass mein handy schon gerootet ist richtig?


----------



## blauebanane (10. Oktober 2013)

halli hallo,
bin gerade mal wieder am rumprobieren nachdem ich es das letztemal aufgegeben habe.
folgende situation:
ich habe das honour erfolgreich auf firmware b919 (vorher b929) downgegraded.
ich habe cwm 5.irgendwas installiert.
ich möchte CM 10 nach dieser anleitung installieren:
Install Android 4.1.2 CyanogenMod 10 on Huawei U8860 Honor Jelly Bean Custom Firmware [How To] - Tutorial / Guide
in dieser anleitung ist immer von der _Android 4.1.2 ROM _zip die rede.
allerdings ist unter dem link, der zu einer chinesischen seite führt nur folgende datei zum runterladen U8860_HONOR-4.2.1-MINIZ.zip
diese seite meine ich: 
U8860_HONOR-4.2.1-MINIZ.zip_

soll ich mit cwmr diese .zip flashen oder ist das die falsche?


----------

